# Athlete's Foot Cream



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

A few of my mice have showed sighs of fungal infections. I treated for mites and used tea tree to treat all the mice, and I thought it went away. Now I do monthly preventative treatments for mites with iver-on, but I stopped the ringworm treatment after a month and don't do preventatives. Well now that the hair loss is back, I don't want to use tea tree again because I believe it didn't fully work. So I came to the conclusion of the anti fungal stuff for people that I've read about here at FMB. So my questions are: Should I treat all the mice? How often do I apply the cream and how long does treatment last? How do I apply it? And will this stuff work, http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-x-Natureplex- ... 576wt_1163


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Bump?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I use mycota athletes foot powder, from ebay, because its easy to sprinkle on the mice and bedding.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i was told to use athleats foot powder not cream. I got mine form the local supermarket. All you do it sprinkel it over the effected mice and mix some in with the bedding, and keep doing it untill its gone. Id also thouraly disenfect the houseing. Id als either wash hands between boxes of mice or where gloves and change between boxes to prevent it spreding thorther and to cut the rist of you getting it.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

The powder is the one usually recommended for mice, but the cream can be used in an emergency. I had a mouse which developed a fungal infection at a time when I was unable to get to a chemists for several days. Kallan suggested that I applied a very small amount, using a cotton bud to ensure that I only treated the infected area. It worked very well.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, so a powder like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ting-Antifungal ... 441wt_1396


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

says its a spray so the noise may startle the mice. But you could allways spary it into a tissue then get the stuff off of that to put on the mice then spray the bedding befor u put it in. Mine just came in in a little tub and you shake it out.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

the powder in a talc type tub is best to shake on, that spray on powder is difficult to use, like ppvalhunds said the mice will get startled and then it means chasing them with it and its not fun, also gets used up quickly, powder tub works out cheaper and easier.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

talc! thats the word i was trying to think of but couldnt think of it.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

This? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Desenex-Antifun ... 2c66795e54


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

thats more like it yes


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

looks lkie the stuff to me


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Alrighty then, I think I'll get it!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Alright, got a 3oz bottle or the desenex stuff. So just use the stuff daily on all the mice until the affected ones are better?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I find putting the powder in the bedding every few days and rubbing it on the affected mouse once a day works well (avoiding the eyes and mouth) -also using the foot cream works wonders. -you just rub a little into the affected area once a day for about a week and most times it'll clear up nicely.

just to be warned I have found fungal can re-appear and be carried down in a line


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i put it on the effected mice every day and added some to the bedding when i cleaned it., took about 2 weeks and it cleared up.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, I'll put some in the bedding once and a while.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, what about the babies. They're 10 days, should I just sprinkle some on the whole bunch?


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i used powder on my babies with no problems


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Great, I'll use it then.


----------

